
Australia threatens social media laws that could jail tech executives - quickthrower2
https://www.cnet.com/news/australia-threatens-social-media-laws-that-could-jail-tech-executives/
======
llamaz
As an Australian, I'd just like to say, before the expert Americans come here
on their high horse and lecture us about freedom and bald eagles - different
cultures value different things.

There's a difficult debate between "freedom to" and "freedom from", between
private tyranny and state tyranny. Different countries will fall along
different points along the spectrum. This is okay.

~~~
jazoom
You might be right but I'd prefer it if our government let us be free to use
secure, encrypted services.

